# skeeter pee flavoring



## Wig58 (Jun 16, 2017)

I thought I had read somewhere-no can not find it- that you can flavor skeeter pee with kool aid. just wondering if anyone has done this and what amounts of kool aid was used. (1 packet per QT?) thanks for any help. just finished my first batch ever turned out nice,, kicks ***, but not real lemony?


----------



## Arne (Jun 18, 2017)

If you havn't sweetened it, use a can of concentrated lemonaide to sweeten a gal. If you have already sweetened, add some more concentrated lemon juice to it. I would add to a small amount of the wine first, then figure how much you will need to adjust the whole batch the way you want it. You will probably have to wait for it to clear again, or just drink it cloudy. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 18, 2017)

Sweetened Skeeter with lime kool aid, we affectionately called Hulk Pee.

It doesn't take much.


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 19, 2017)

What about using Blue Rasberry Jolly Ranchers? possible?


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 19, 2017)

Jolly ranchers tend to have a really chemical taste if you dissolve them into things. Maybe see if there is a flavouring you can use (candy flavouring?)


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 19, 2017)

Interesting, I did not know that. Thanks.


----------



## Arne (Jun 20, 2017)

sg1strgt said:


> What about using Blue Rasberry Jolly Ranchers? possible?



If you want to try it, start out with a quart or so of your skeeter pee. That way if it doesn't come out like you want you are not going to wreck the whole batch. If it comes out like you want you can dose the rest of the batch. Arne.


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds good Arne. I would love to finish with a raspberry lemonade taste


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 20, 2017)

sg1strgt said:


> I would love to finish with a raspberry lemonade taste



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000AXQI2Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 20, 2017)

Way to save the day Boatboy24!! Thanks


----------

